# Thinking of Camposol



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

Hi as I have stated previously my wife and I pensioners, are planning to move to Spain permanently. We are considering buying in the Camposol area of Murcia. We would appreciate any info from residents of the area.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a very big thread on Camposol on this forum
Read it, and if you have queries, I may be able to help


----------



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Thank's for the thread's info on Camposol wil not be bothering to look in that area. Can anyone living in the Arboleas area give me any info on what it's like to live there.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Bazzer1611 said:


> Hi Thank's for the thread's info on Camposol wil not be bothering to look in that area. Can anyone living in the Arboleas area give me any info on what it's like to live there.


why are you not bothering with Camposol?
As one who has lived here 13 years, i know more than the rumour mongers.
If you have read the threads properly, you wil know that it is not as depicted, and that problems are confined to certain areas. Surely you are not that easily swayed?
Camposol is a big place, and the majority is fine
There is no shortage of people wanting to buy here.
I suggest you take a look at Murcia Today, Camposol Residents Association, or better still, come and have a proper look in person!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Bazzer1611;7202282 Can anyone living in the Arboleas area give me any info on what it's like to live there.[/QUOTE said:


> I'd wait until after this weekends elections as they are all fighting with each other, the Brits anyway, at the mo.You might think they were all mad.


----------

